# There is a Squatch in these woods



## Garboman

I have been following the "Finding Bigfoot" television show and while 3 out of four cast members track/hear/smell a Bigfoot on nearly every show at multiple locations, they have yet to see one live. The cast does get paid to travel the country to nice rural areas in a Suburban, so if I was on the show I would have a very positive outlook also....if only to guarantee another week's adventure.....I would also be trying to hook up with that Biologist.....the non believer...

At one time I spent a fair amount of time in the woods hunting mostly Deer, but I never have seen/heard/smelled/tracked a Sasquatch

I have to admit my favorite episode is when the Big Fella Bobo on the show took a header off a set of stairs on an unlit wooden deck...............Come in Bobo.....Come in Bobo....Where are you at?..............uuuughuuuuuugh I am laying on my back at the bottom of this ******* stairs******.......

Anyone out there with a valid Sasquatch experience they would like to share? Besides Bobo taking a nosedive?

Thanks

Garbo


----------



## Finger_Mullet

The closest thing I ever seen to a Sasquatch is BStarling all bundled up in his Winter gear walking back from a deer stand in 20 degree weather. 

If I did happen to see one I would not tell a sole because they will think you are crazy as hell and never believe a word you say in the future. Maybe if I got a really good shot on my trail cam. 

Darin


----------



## Peixaria

I tried this once on this board with bad results. We as a group are not ready for this conversation as of yet.


----------



## solid7

If there were a Bigfoot in the US, some crazy ass hillbilly would have already shot one...

Of course, we might not have heard about it, because any hillbilly deep enough in God's country to bag bigfoot, would probably already be accustomed to eating them, and wouldn't want to give away his secret huntin' spot.


----------



## Peixaria

Somewhere in this country is a 50 ft freezer full of them.


----------



## surfchunker

I like they hear one first thing right off the bat and then go somewhere else ... Bobo's header was cool ... One of my buddies was catfishing the Potomac here in the Mts of Md and had a couple beers when all of a suden a Large Dark figure just stood up in the middle of the River out of nowhere ... it had HUGE long arms and started coming downstream towards him when all of a suden it took of it's snorkle and mask ... lol somebody was floating down the river snorkling and hit a shallow spot and stood up ...


----------



## surfchunker

and his long arms was his flippers he was carrying


----------



## Shooter

I saw a Bigfoot once,,, but sobered up enough to get out of her house before she woke up


----------



## SNDFLEE

I wondered who that was running out of the neighbors house LOL!!!


----------



## chriscustom

If I ever saw a Big Foot it would be with a gun in my hand cause I dont go in the woods without one. And we would all have proof as to what it is.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I guess we could take Shooter out in the woods and put a bullet in his arse and call him big foot!!! Sorry Shooter, couldn't resist.

Darin


----------



## the pyromaniac

This next Sunday's episode takes place on the mountain that overlooks my town. Rather than something to get excited about, it's become a big joke around here.


----------



## Garboman

"This next Sunday's episode takes place on the mountain that overlooks my town. Rather than something to get excited about, it's become a big joke around here. "

I guess you will find out which of your neighbors are a bit "Squatchy" and where the local Bigfoots are hanging out....

40 years ago I was out camping alone in the Shenandoah inside the park, with no firearms, and late at night a Bear came shuffling and snorting around my tent, I could feel his footfalls next to me and the Bear seemed to be a big boy................I was froze solid, my hand on my hatchet, wondering if the Bear was going to make a move on me.....he shuffled off, I had hung my pack/food up in a tree limb 20 feet off the ground, after a few tense moments ....I drifted off to sleep....

I surely had no desire to go chasing after the Bear unarmed in the dark and one would have to question the sanity of the "Big Footers" on the show who seem to relish the opportunity to chase after noises in the dark and thermal images in Bear country.opcorn: Come in Bobo...........Come in Bobo.......Where you at?.........


----------



## Shooter

Finger_Mullet said:


> I guess we could take Shooter out in the woods and put a bullet in his arse and call him big foot!!! Sorry Shooter, couldn't resist.
> 
> Darin


Now you say that, I was in BPS today and they didn't have any size 13's in my Croc's 

No need to be worried, I was just waiting for someone to ask you why you insulted BigFoot that way, now that could be a "Timeout' waiting to happen


----------



## surfchunker

Rule #1 ... never whizz on a Mod.


----------



## carbine100

I met him....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DMovUEbWmg&feature=related


----------



## NC KingFisher

I thought i saw sasquatch once. It was just my dad with no shirt on getting some oreos about 3 am. It sounded and smelled let sasquatch when he let one rip.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

That show and the monster hunter show both kill me. Bunch of doofuses running around, stinking up the place, making a ruckus......They'll be lucky to see a damn rabbit.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

solid7 said:


> If there were a Bigfoot in the US, some crazy ass hillbilly would have already shot one...
> 
> Of course, we might not have heard about it, because any hillbilly deep enough in God's country to bag bigfoot, would probably already be accustomed to eating them, and wouldn't want to give away his secret huntin' spot.


Funny. Yeah, you've gotta watch crazy ass hillbillies for sure. Like Peix says, especially those of us with big freezers. 

A couple of years ago, I had a buddy who played a joke on a guy by dressing up in a bigfoot costume and getting his pic taken on this guy's trail cam. Then he went out with the guy into the woods a couple of times to try to find him. To my knowledge, he hasn't told him the difference. He hasn't been back because he's afraid he'll get shot. Crazy hillbillies for sure. That'd make a good subplot on that _Justified_ tv show: hillbillies + drugs + squatch costume shooting + US marshals involved = Just another day in Paradise. 



Shooter said:


> I saw a Bigfoot once,,, but sobered up enough to get out of her house before she woke up


Did you count her toes and check her shoe size to be sure? Maybe ya'll had something in common!


----------



## Shooter

BubbaHoTep said:


> Did you count her toes and check her shoe size to be sure? Maybe ya'll had something in common!


Naw, but I do remember her sayn somethang about "She sure did miss her BubbaHoe and how he made her feel like a real woman and he didn't mind her hairy arm pits" at the time it didn't conect


----------



## wskitchen

I saw a Squatch at Walmart last night!!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Shooter said:


> Naw, but I do remember her sayn somethang about "She sure did miss her BubbaHoe and how he made her feel like a real woman and he didn't mind her hairy arm pits" at the time it didn't conect


Heard the other day there might be another Bubba or two in the hill country, so it must'a been one of them other ones what likes hairy armpits or knuckles.


----------



## runincode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yZ4fktcuNk


----------



## RuddeDogg

solid7 said:


> If there were a Bigfoot in the US, some crazy ass hillbilly would have already shot one...
> 
> Of course, we might not have heard about it, because any hillbilly deep enough in God's country to bag bigfoot, would probably already be accustomed to eating them, and wouldn't want to give away his secret huntin' spot.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Garboman

"If there were a Bigfoot in the US, some crazy ass hillbilly would have already shot one..."

From reading these responses I am more inclined that the C. A... Hill Billy or Dune Billy as they are known in Beach areas would get out his boom box and start up the banjo music ...............rather than first off plugging Bigfoot......

I think there is some confusion as to the purpose of the thread which was "Have you seen a Sasquatch" evidently more than a few of you have not only seen a Squatch you have sc............ed a Squatch...............


----------



## Shooter

So Garbo, what your sayn is "You aint never went to bed with a Squach but ya might have woke up with a few??"


----------



## Garboman

"So Garbo, what your sayn is "You aint never went to bed with a Squach but ya might have woke up with a few??" "

I would not be in a position to comment...




I am liking how the Head Squatch Hunter and Expedition leader is getting really flustered that his decidedly circumspect Biologist seldom agrees with him as to "Obvious" evidence be it a depression in the mud or a photo with a blurry object that could be a clump of brush or a predatory Squatch. I can see an even more contentious show coming up where they have to "Fire" the Biologist and bring in someone with who will back their claims that a live wood knocking hairy Man Ape is out there............waiting...............just around the bend.....


----------



## Northwoods

I'm origianally from Chicago, but live in Northern Minnesota now. The show they did up here cracked me up. I think they had a bus drive around and pick up the biggest goobers in the state and drop them off at the town hall. I liked how the camera focused in on all the weirdest looking people in the room. The "squatch hunters" were probably one of the funniest parts. "Look, there is a pile of deer bones. Squatch like to kill and eat deer, this could be a feeding site". Yyyyeah, it could also be a wounded deer that was shot by one of the thousands of idiots that come up from the twin cities and open up on anything moving in the woods. I don't even like going outside until rifle season is over, I'll stick to the bow and the muzzle.

There have been a lot of reports up here from people that do make me wonder, none of the ones that might be legit wanted to go on the show because they didn't want to bring a bunch of idiots up to there hunting spots looking for them. I would have to see one to believe it, but I do have a friend that made me wonder. He has hunted deer and bear up here since he was old enough to shoot, and spends more time in the woods than out. Last year he told me a story and said it was the first time he was ever really really scared in the woods. (this is the same guy that goes in the woods at midnight with a flashlight and a rifle trying to find this other guys wounded bear). The story goes that he was out bow hunting, and took a break on a ridge. It was dark by the time he stopped and he hears this low pitched weird whoop type call. He said it scared the piss out of him because it was too loud and deep to be a person, and he had never heard any sound like this before. Then he hears something throwing these huge rocks in his direction from about fifty yards away. At that point, he bugged out of the woods real quick. It was shortly after this that he spoke to an old native guy about it, who also claimed there was something bigfoot like up here. What it was I have no idea, but I know the guy well and what he experienced was true because he couldn't and wouldn't fake it to me. Now if there is squatch in these woods up here or not, I can't say. I do know the tools on the bigfoot show couldn't find one if it was sleeping in the tent with them.


----------



## Peixaria

I went home with a squatch one time doing the "wingman thing" for a buddy. In ther mornng she asked me would i walk her home. I thought about it and drew her a map. And promptly sent her on her way. 
Bubba Hotep The freezer is not suggesting a food freezer. It suggests a Government cover up freezer. Parked right beside the Alien Freezer.


----------



## sunburntspike

Peixaria said:


> I went home with a squatch one time doing the "wingman thing" for a buddy. In ther mornng she asked me would i walk her home. I thought about it and drew her a map. And promptly sent her on her way.
> Bubba Hotep The freezer is not suggesting a food freezer. It suggests a Government cover up freezer. Parked right beside the Alien Freezer.


oh cripes!!!!! don't get the alien types started!!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher

*Aliens man*



sunburntspike said:


> oh cripes!!!!! don't get the alien types started!!!!


Dude the aliens are coming. The governments been trying to hold them back but now there gonna overun their forces and thier freezers will fill up. JK. I think me and my buddy heard a squatch down at the river the other night But then again it could have been a wampus cat(a cross between a cougar, coyote, and bobcat)


----------



## Garboman

"The story goes that he was out bow hunting, and took a break on a ridge. It was dark by the time he stopped and he hears this low pitched weird whoop type call. He said it scared the piss out of him because it was too loud and deep to be a person, and he had never heard any sound like this before. Then he hears something throwing these huge rocks in his direction from about fifty yards away. At that point, he bugged out of the woods real quick"

This sounds pretty Squatch to me....

Did this happen in Northern Minnesota in a wilderness area?


----------



## NC KingFisher

Garboman said:


> "The story goes that he was out bow hunting, and took a break on a ridge. It was dark by the time he stopped and he hears this low pitched weird whoop type call. He said it scared the piss out of him because it was too loud and deep to be a person, and he had never heard any sound like this before. Then he hears something throwing these huge rocks in his direction from about fifty yards away. At that point, he bugged out of the woods real quick"
> 
> This sounds pretty Squatch to me....
> 
> Did this happen in Northern Minnesota in a wilderness area?


Yall need to stop messin with sasquatch. Between giving him dip and then him farting on the fire and roasting people hes gonna get one of us One kid that makes up a bunch of stuff at my school says he caught one in a bear trap(then again this kid says he killed a deer at 1.5 miles with a .22) Sandflea we need a squatch forum.:beer: Shooter probably has enough stories about waking up with them


----------



## Rockfish1

NC KingFisher said:


> Shooter probably has enough stories about waking up with them


lighten up on Shooter... once in a while ya gotta take one for the team... even fugly's need lovin...


----------



## speckhunter80

With all the trail cams out in the woods getting awesome pics of deer you would think by now someone would have got a pic of a Squatch if they exist


----------



## chris storrs

love the show, but dont believe squatches exist. if they find one and get a good video or someone pops one ill believe it.

mitch hedberg said no good vids because "its a big scary out of focus monster"


----------



## Garboman

I think the Sasquatches spend most of their time in an "Alternate Universe" that is parallel to our own and as a result we do not come across them much....

If you scoff at this "Alternate Dimension" notion and think it foolish... I would suggest the following experiment..... head out to a Country Western Bar on Saturday night around 11:30 PM after you Drank a case of beer or so then chased down by a solo voyage with a fifth of Captain Morgan............

Next morning you may wake up in an Alternate Universe and feel a strong and compelling need to Coyote your arm off......lest you wake a sleeping Giant....


----------



## Peixaria

*Sighting Update*

Hey No Joking, 
I Thought I saw the Sasquatch this morning. He was driving a longbed Ford NPS pick up. He had hair all over his face and a Rastafarian Cap that was obvioulsy covering his dreads. Anybody seen this cat cruising Buxton? Im sure his silver badge has a job description like 'Lead Horticulturist" or some thing close. Lord knows we need someone in charge for whatever they are growing back there behind Kevins house.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Guys watch out in kentucky. Apparently they just casually stroll down the lane Then a thump could have been a deer or a squatch. That agressive call bobo used should have gotten allll the squatches running. then to top it off, they went to some guys house and started drinking shine.:beer: keep on doing that and Bobos gonna look like a squatch.


----------



## Garboman

A "Drunk on Shine Bobo" just might bring out the Squatches....who are out looking for skanks....

This group of "TV Big Footers" traipsing through the dark woods at night unarmed (At least on Camera, photography team may be packing)
hooting and hollering may turn up a Squatch in the "Mating Mode"

And next thing you know Bobo is waking up on the ground with a "sore rear end"....."Come in Bobo....Come in Bobo....Please Copy..."


----------



## AJ35

To me, the show is severely disappointing. Mostly the Moneymaker guy. He seems to be plain fanatical and dillusional. However, I believe that there could be now or may have been a sasquatch at one time in the recent past, but surely nowhere in the east. I think of it as a possibility when I think of the northwest. Places such as Olympic National Park have places where modern man have never set foot. It seems as if the possibility exists in places such as this. When I look at the film out of California, and the analysis by science that discounts a hoax, it tends to make me believe a little more. Hoax? Who knows, but you can see muscle movement and such so it compels me to be a little more inquisitive about sasquatch. Again, I find it hard to believe that any location in the east could harbor one without being seen, but speaking from experience in seeing the many thousands upon thousands of square miles of unbroken forest and mountains in the west coast states, I could see an undiscovered creature existing there. Though naturally human encounters with the Celocanth would be much more rare by default, they were thought to be extinct since about 65 million years ago. However, not long ago, humans discovered what can be living on this planet and remain unseen when one was caught in a fisherman's net. I believe before too long, evidence will be discovered showing populations of Sasquatch on our planet in the not so distant past, or quite possibly current specimens. I do believe, however, expeditions will have to be taken into the deepest, darkest mostly unexplored forests left to find any current specimens. And, that is if the natural high acidity in typical forest soil hasn't destroyed any skeletons left. To give you an example, I see hundreds of deer in a typical year, yet in walking the woods many times, I've found very few skeletons, most of them have been in bad shape, and though I've seen more than 10 bears in these forests just in the last couple of years, I've yet to find any of their skeletons. The forest recycles most everything organic very quickly.

Then again, it may only exist as a legend and a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## NC KingFisher

All we have to do is track shooter down after a night at the bar


----------



## Shooter

Now back in my hayday that might have worked (only picked up the cute Squatch gals) (they were the ones that shaved their chest) :redface: but now that I have gotten old I just sit back sippen on some good stuff and remember "The good ol days" (even though most of them are real fuzzy,,, like the gals)


----------



## Bossdoss1

I know that alot of people dont believe in Squatches but I am 61 yrs old now..and when I was a boy of about 12 yrs old I was running in the woods and I looked up and I would say about 10 feet from me was a Squatch I would say it was about 7 feet tall and had an awful smell...I ran home and told my Mother and Father..and they just laughed at me..but I still go back to the place where I seen it...their is a lot of under ground caves their...it took me about a year to go back in the woods..I tell my kids about it all the time...they all just want prof..which i cant give them..only my word..I am a Minister of the Gospel I woild have no reason to lie...


----------



## wdbrand

Unlike shooter braggin on good sippin licker. Hows does you affords da good stuff shooter? I isa down to bottom shelf licker, da kind I has to gets down on my knees to find. I reckons after enoughs of it, I could see a squatch too. Hell, I has wokes up wid a couple. Been a while tho.


----------



## Shooter

WD, I dun figgured you been up in dem hills long enough you might has you one of dem female type fuzzies hold up in your shack to keep ya warm on them long winter nights (and known WD the licker is for her)


----------



## wdbrand

Folks are always asking me about the smell when I'm around a squatch. Well, they mostly get used to it.


----------



## landlocked

My odds of winning powerball tonite is probably better than anyone on this board seeing a squatch any time soon.


----------



## NC KingFisher

landlocked said:


> My odds of winning powerball tonite is probably better than anyone on this board seeing a squatch any time soon.


Years ago, i swear i saw a squatch. Then i realized, heck its my dad in his underwear eatin oreos!!!!


----------



## tylerhaase

never een smelt nor heard one 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
if its brown its down


----------



## NC KingFisher

Well guys, now that AIMs is in full force, we have the wolfman and the grasman and lord knows what else to deal with. Atleast there packin


----------

